# web server



## zombine210 (Feb 18, 2011)

i want to setup a virtual web server for testing purposes. i plan on hosting at inmotion hosting, but i don't know what environment they use. i would like to setup a similar one. does anybody here know what they use?
like what os & software do i need


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 19, 2011)

i setup windows server 2003 application role with IIS & ASP.net. i am also installing sql server 2008 express. it has been a pain. hold on, i just got an error message...


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 19, 2011)

man i'm tired. i've been at this all day. here's what i got so far:
Windows server 2003 standard inside VBox, running IIS 6, asp.net & FrontPage Server Extentions and sql 2008 express - finally got it installed 

i also installed on my local computer MS visual studio 2008 with web developer.

i'm trying to create a new asp.net web site to the web server by using HTTP as the location in web dev. but i'm not sure what directory to drop it in. does anybody know?

the help files say to drop it in  http://server/SiteName

i thought there was a default root folder for web sites.
im confused.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how to help you with your current software, but I use WAMP: http://www.wampserver.com/en/
Everything most web servers have, and it's simple to install and set up.


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 19, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm not sure how to help you with your current software, but I use WAMP: http://www.wampserver.com/en/
> Everything most web servers have, and it's simple to install and set up.



i built a LAMP server today using CentOS. it's an even greater pain in the @$$.
at least with windows guis i have a mental picture and can remember what changes and configurations i've made. could redo if needed.

i couldn't redo this in linux without searching for the guides again, but looks like it might work...


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 20, 2011)

finally finished setting up on a vbox centos 5.5 with apache, mysql, proftp & some other crap, really couldn't tell you how i did it 

i also installed ISPconfig and was able to log in through my host computer 

yay! i'm gonna go get drunk now


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 20, 2011)

$#!7 lol, i forgot the root password for a while there 

i changed teh network adapter to host-only in vbox for this vm and now eth0 has disappeared and cant' get to the IPSconfig panel 

linux sucks.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 20, 2011)

zombine210 said:


> $#!7 lol, i forgot the root password for a while there
> 
> i changed teh network adapter to host-only in vbox for this vm and now eth0 has disappeared and cant' get to the IPSconfig panel
> 
> linux sucks.



You're going about this the hard way it appears to me.
So are you trying to make a localhost to test your web projects on, or are you trying to put your server on the internet?
As I said, WAMP would have filled your needs, and it's simple and takes a couple minutes to install. No need to put a whole day into it man, I did that once, and it sucked.


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 20, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> You're going about this the hard way it appears to me.
> So are you trying to make a localhost to test your web projects on, or are you trying to put your server on the internet?
> As I said, WAMP would have filled your needs, and it's simple and takes a couple minutes to install. No need to put a whole day into it man, I did that once, and it sucked.



i want to set up an environment similar to what it would be through a hosting service.

i want to build the web servers on VMs and see if they are accessible from the host to upload content trough CMS or web dev.

i don't want them to be online since they are for learning purposes. they do need internet access initially to update and download all the required apps. but after that i remove them from the internet. the windows server switched easily. but the centos is giving me a headache.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 20, 2011)

WAMP does all of that, you could have installed it on your computer or in a VM and it would have worked.


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 20, 2011)

well it's broke and i can't fix it.
i tried restoring from a previous snapshot, but i think i actually broke the virtual network interface on the host.
f*kit.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 20, 2011)

lol now try WAMP .


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 21, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> lol now try WAMP .



i fixed the VBox host-only network. i can access the virtual IIS 6 web server and test out all my projects. i've given up on Linux. there is no way linux will survive in the advanced world. i'm surprised it's still around. pretty pictures and easy to use is the way of the future 

i'm really happy now 

the only thing now is the book i'm reading online is only a demo 
after i finish the demo chapters, i'll see how much i know and maybe search for other free tuts online or buy the book.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 21, 2011)

zombine210 said:


> i fixed the VBox host-only network. i can access the virtual IIS 6 web server and test out all my projects. i've given up on Linux. there is no way linux will survive in the advanced world. i'm surprised it's still around. pretty pictures and easy to use is the way of the future
> 
> i'm really happy now
> 
> ...



So you went through a day and a half's worth of trouble only to discredit the most widely used server OS in the world _and_ end up using Windows...
Dude you got it all wrong.
Sure it works, but you could cut down tremendously on the resource usage if you used WAMP. Things would be faster.
But everyone is entitled to their own methods, and if it works for you, fine.
But the simple way was WAMP


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 22, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> So you went through a day and a half's worth of trouble only to discredit the most widely used server OS in the world _and_ end up using Windows...
> Dude you got it all wrong.
> Sure it works, but you could cut down tremendously on the resource usage if you used WAMP. Things would be faster.
> But everyone is entitled to their own methods, and if it works for you, fine.
> But the simple way was WAMP



i dont' get it. windows comes with IIS, why fiddle around with apache. also, i saw youtube videos of this wamp thing, it's not what i need.

linux may be the most widely used os in the *third *world, but in corporate america, windows brings home the bacon 
trust me, i know


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 22, 2011)

YouTube vids don't give it justice. And you don't have to mess around with Apache, that's why WAMP was made.
It's a good piece of freeware, man, my gosh...
Never mind. You seemed to have created this thread to blog your project. Have fun.


----------



## zombine210 (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry for the confusion. i don't want to actually host and publish sites out of my home. i want to learn to build and develop web sites through visual web dev. but i needed a web server to see it in action. i need a web server similar to what a real hosting service would have or any reputable company.

btw, i just finished building a virtual LAMP server out of ubuntu 10.4 with phpmyadmin. took about 30 minutes 
now i can try my projects out of a windows and linux web servers.

thanks


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Feb 22, 2011)

zombine210 said:


> sorry for the confusion. i don't want to actually host and publish sites out of my home. i want to learn to build and develop web sites through visual web dev. but i needed a web server to see it in action. i need a web server similar to what a real hosting service would have or any reputable company.
> 
> btw, i just finished building a virtual LAMP server out of ubuntu 10.4 with phpmyadmin. took about 30 minutes
> now i can try my projects out of a windows and linux web servers.
> ...



Well, as I said, WAMP would have done it all.
Congrats, though. I know how hard it is to set up a LAMP server, I've done it before lol.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 22, 2011)

The problem with the all in one solutions is that you are installing the alphabet soup of packages, and in my opinion give you a ton of crap you do not need.  I set up a web server in my ubuntu box in like 10 minutes.  I don't have a Linux box in front of me at the moment but it was something like this:

1.  Install Ubuntu in a virtual machine
2.  Open up terminal and type the following commands:

```
sudo apt-get install apache2
sudo apt-get install mysqlserver
sudo apt-get install mysqlclient
sudo apt-get install php
```
3.  Now start the services via init.d

```
sudo /etc/init.d apache2 start
sudo /etc/init.d mysql start
```
4.  Put the webroot folder in your home folder under sites, or edit the apache config file to point to a different location.   Then to access your site you would type in:

http://localhost/username/mysites/default.html

The documentation is pretty straight forward.

[YT]u5u2eSOzkzc[/YT]


----------



## Vipernitrox (Feb 28, 2011)

zombine210 said:


> i dont' get it. windows comes with IIS, why fiddle
> linux may be the most widely used os in the *third *world, but in corporate america, windows brings home the bacon
> trust me, i know



omg you serious? I don't know the figures but as far as web servers go linux/apache are much more popular. And that's for a reason. It's more resource efficient, easier to manage and much more scalable etc, etc, etc...

That you don't take the time to get to learn to manage it is a whole other problem. No offense but you just sound lazy and want to click next,next, next and done. And then it should work just like you expect it to. We'll i got a surprise, it's not going to work like that.

Don't get me wrong every OS has it's upsides and downsides. But for a web server linux is just better.

Ontopic: do you specifically needs windows proprietary stuff? Like asp? If yes, go with windows. If not i'd advice you to go with linux. Some debian derived distribution. For starters definitely ubuntu. You can even try the desktop version and install the stuff tlarkin mentioned.


----------

